# Prop for a Mercury 9.9 four stroke



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a 2014 mercury 9.9 four stroke on my gheenoe. The top speed is 22 with all my gear and me in the boat. The stock prop is a 8.5" x 9 pitch. I want to get a little more speed out of the boat. My question is do I go with more pitch? I have a jack plate and trim tabs(home made) on it now. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

azevedo16 said:


> I have a 2014 mercury 9.9 four stroke on my gheenoe. The top speed is 22 with all my gear and me in the boat. The stock prop is a 8.5" x 9 pitch. I want to get a little more speed out of the boat. My question is do I go with more pitch? I have a jack plate and trim tabs(home made) on it now. Any help would be appreciated.


Hard to know without a tach,22 aint bad. Myself,I'd rather give up a little speed and have more power for when it's windy, rough or hauling fat folks.I went from 9 to 11 on my 20hp and am gonna get a 9 when I tear this one up.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Like stated above, you can't prop it correctly without a tach. I bought a small engine tach off ebay a while back for about ten bucks. Maybe search micro tach. It is a little black box with a wire that wraps around the spark plug wire. Has settings for multi cylinders and strokes.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I just looked. Search small engine digital tach hour meter. 11.99 on ebay. I bought one to check RPMs on a generator I was working on. Only drawback is it is a sealed battery and only last a couple years.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

22?! dang man, thats cookin for a 9.9. in my reading on the web thats near the top end of what people are getting out of tricked out gheenoes with 9.9's.


----------

